# Best place to buy climbing gear.



## leadarrows (Aug 8, 2011)

Where should I go shopping in the Indianapolis IN area for climbing gear. Price is always an issue but in this case quality is most important. Climbing spurs and a belt for starters.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Aug 8, 2011)

Look up Metro Arborist Supplies in Indy...or check our website.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Nov 5, 2011)

Treestuff is great! Fast shipping and low prices and i think there are in Indiana


----------



## emr (Nov 6, 2011)

Treestuff.com is Metro Arborist Supply. Great company to work with. Treestuff and Wesspur together get 99.9% of our business and Treestuff gets 85% of that. I wish we had a company like that locally.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 8, 2011)

Wesspur!!!!!!!!


----------



## leadarrows (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the responses so far. Got busy with some other things but should have time now to shop. When we see what is available we may ask for further advise. Thanks again.


----------



## Damie236 (Mar 19, 2013)

Treestuff.com takes the cake!


----------



## ClimbMIT (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, They are the best! I gotta stay off their site or I will wind up with something shiny! Then I will have to explain to my wife why I needed it?


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sherrill tree and baileys are good too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2013)

New member here in the N. West I found WesSpur very helpful, good value, and the staff climber, Dave, has been very patient with my newbie question. I'm being tutored by my neighbor an experienced arborist so I hear his voice when working. I'm Mainly cleaning up my property eliminating leaners, dead, and widow makers.
RoN


----------



## ClimbMIT (Apr 17, 2013)

Wesspur is a good place. Nice guy Dave his is called, right. I spoke with him along time ago he is very helpful! I have been happy with all of the suppliers on listed on this thread. Treestuff is closer to me since I am in the Southeast so I like how shipping is faster. Also like the contests Treestuff are always having. Their website is very easy to navigate and they have something new listed everyday on their website along with pictures! New shiny stuff me like


----------



## 250R (Jun 1, 2014)

I used Sherrill for many, many years. Had some issues with customer service. Now TreeStuff gets all my business. Luke and his employees are great to deal with. Plus you get a 5% discount on every order. and free shipping.


----------



## troylee (Jun 2, 2014)

Vermeer Sales & Service of Central Illinois, Inc.......had a clearance on climbing gear, 50% off product that was used for some show.....just passing this info on.......Goodfield IL........(309) 965-3300.........Just saw the sign as I was picking up a part for a bore rig


----------



## arbor109 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi there, I'm also looking for climbing gear. Upon searching, I saw this site http://www.thegreenbook.com/products/safety-equipment/ I found a lot of gears that i'm going to use. You must try to visit that site also, so you can look for more gears and you can also find a safety equipment there.


----------



## 250R (Aug 7, 2014)

Where is thegreenbook located?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 7, 2014)

leadarrows said:


> Where should I go shopping in the Indianapolis IN area for climbing gear. Price is always an issue but in this case quality is most important. Climbing spurs and a belt for starters.


I think used spurs are OK but a new saddle lanyard and rope .


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 7, 2014)

leadarrows said:


> Where should I go shopping in the Indianapolis IN area for climbing gear. Price is always an issue but in this case quality is most important. Climbing spurs and a belt for starters.


Tree Stuff is in Indianapolis. I buy everything from them. Www.treestuff.com


----------



## chevybob (Aug 11, 2014)

Ya what Kenjax said Tree Stuff all day except for when I need something in a pinch I've got a Vermeer/Sherrill like 10 minutes from my house but I hate the douchebag who works the counter.


----------



## 250R (Aug 11, 2014)

^^ What he said!!


----------



## sac-climber (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this even a question? TREESTUFF!!!!!


----------



## treesmith (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm hearing good things about treestuff too, put my first order in last week


----------



## TreeWannabe (Dec 3, 2014)

I always compare prices between bartlett/sherill/& treestuff some prices are30-50$ differece


----------



## ChipChomper (Nov 29, 2017)

I am sold on Treestuff-- they work with you very well. 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbomeister (Jun 4, 2018)

ChipChomper said:


> I am sold on Treestuff-- they work with you very well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk



Treestuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rngrchad (Jun 4, 2018)

Sherriltree
treestuff.com
wesspur
baileys


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 4, 2018)

http://www.bartlettman.com/?utm_source=Customers&utm_campaign=ed945480fc-backbypopulardemainpet


----------



## 250R (Jun 5, 2018)

Good to see another arborist supply dealer at competetive prices


----------



## Arbomeister (Jun 5, 2018)

leadarrows said:


> Where should I go shopping in the Indianapolis IN area for climbing gear. Price is always an issue but in this case quality is most important. Climbing spurs and a belt for starters.



I have found myself buying from honeybrothers.com in the UK. I used them when I lived there (28 years ago). They are always stocked. Treestuff is my go to place, but when they are out of stock I go to honey brothers. Delivery in 2 or 3 days! And the exchange rate is giving purchase power.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

